# Best Single Board Quiver



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking for a great one board quiver

I'm not lucky enough to have access to powder or a pipe most of the time, so my board won't need to preform well there. I need a board that can preform well in poor conditions, Trails are either icy or lumpy & slushy but rarely in-between. I'm a pretty strong rider but my park skills are lacking, jibbing in particular is a weak point for me. I want to be able to charge and carve hard, butter and hit natural features, and lap the park. And I want to do this in a variety of poor conditions. 

I've been looking at the Capita Outerspace Living, Capita Mercury, Never Summer Proto Type Two, Yes The Greats, Yes Jackpot, and Yes Typo. I've also looked at a few Lib Tech and GNU boards might have made my shortlist but I've heard the magne-traction can be odd and too grabby in slush. Living where I do demo's aren't an option and as nice as MTX might be on those frozen ice coast slopes, I feel like I would need to try MTX before buying MTX.

I've gotten a lot of my information from thegoodride, angry snowboarder, the good wood review, and board insiders. If anyone has any suggestions for board to get or avoid, on my list or not, I'd love to hear them. Really any help you can provide would be appreciated. 

tl;dr: Looking for a do it all board that preforms well in all conditions except powder

Thanks!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd go for the Type 2, Greats, or Mercury. Type 2 if you want the most butter, probably Mercury if you want the most charging capability, and Greats for the happy medium.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Phedder said:


> I'd go for the Type 2, Greats, or Mercury. Type 2 if you want the most butter, probably Mercury if you want the most charging capability, and Greats for the happy medium.


Thanks for the input! 

Do you have any sense for how they stack up carving in icy conditions, or how well they ride though grabby slush?

Thanks again!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

2182170 said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> Do you have any sense for how they stack up carving in icy conditions, or how well they ride though grabby slush?
> 
> Thanks again!


I own a Type 2 with probably 12 days on it, the first 8 in full on spring so morning ice and afternoon slush, and versatility is where it shines. I haven't ridden a Greats or Mercury (would love to) but I was very pleasantly surprised with how well the Type 2 carved, and it's edge hold. It's honestly on par with my Burton Flight Attendant for edge hold which is a much stiffer, full camber board. Really the only weakness I've found with the Type 2 is it's a bit lacking in the pop department, it rides more damp than lively. So if that's a big factor for you, the other two boards might be the better choice. The dampness makes it very manageable in slush and it's not grabby at all there like magnetraction is. For 'All Mountain' riding it's definitely one of the best twin options out there, but from most reviews so are the Greats and Mercury. 

Maybe try ranking the riding attributes and their importance to you, could be a way to figure out your best option.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Phedder said:


> I own a Type 2 with probably 12 days on it, the first 8 in full on spring so morning ice and afternoon slush, and versatility is where it shines. I haven't ridden a Greats or Mercury (would love to) but I was very pleasantly surprised with how well the Type 2 carved, and it's edge hold. It's honestly on par with my Burton Flight Attendant for edge hold which is a much stiffer, full camber board. Really the only weakness I've found with the Type 2 is it's a bit lacking in the pop department, it rides more damp than lively. So if that's a big factor for you, the other two boards might be the better choice. The dampness makes it very manageable in slush and it's not grabby at all there like magnetraction is. For 'All Mountain' riding it's definitely one of the best twin options out there, but from most reviews so are the Greats and Mercury.
> 
> Maybe try ranking the riding attributes and their importance to you, could be a way to figure out your best option.


Thanks for being so helpful!

That's good news about the Proto Type Two's carving and edge hold. It really seems like a great ride. The lack pop is a bit disappointing but no board can have it all. I think prioritizing is a great next step. I know I'm putting emphasis on how it handles in poor conditions, but I have to figure out what else is the most important to me. The hardest part is gathering all the info about how the boards actually compare in the different categories and sorting through conflicting reviews. I really wish I could just go demo all 3 (Or ideally all 6 + some MTX) but unfortunately that's not an option.

Thanks so much for your time, I really appreciate it.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'd highly recommend you check out the rossignol jibsaw or the rossignol one.

Those boards have mellow magnetraction, but they perform really well on ice. If you want a carving true twin that isn't catchy and has some pop and great edge hold, go for the jibsaw. If you want a slightly damper ride with a bit more flotation in pow and an asymmetrical flex, go with the rossignol one.

look at the reviews on those boards. those conditions are where they shine. check 'em out.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

2182170 said:


> Looking for a great one board quiver
> 
> I'm not lucky enough to have access to powder or a pipe most of the time, so my board won't need to preform well there. I need a board that can preform well in poor conditions, Trails are either icy or lumpy & slushy but rarely in-between. I'm a pretty strong rider but my park skills are lacking, jibbing in particular is a weak point for me. I want to be able to charge and carve hard, butter and hit natural features, and lap the park. And I want to do this in a variety of poor conditions.
> 
> ...




Most of the boards mentioned are true twins, but based on your riding description you would almost certainly be better off with something (slightly) directional.



Phedder said:


> I'd go for the Type 2, Greats, or Mercury. Type 2 if you want the most butter, probably Mercury if you want the most charging capability, and Greats for the happy medium.


I totally agree with your relative characterization of the boards - but as mentioned above none of them are really quiver killers (unless you really really want a true twin as a sole board).


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> Most of the boards mentioned are true twins, but based on your riding description you would almost certainly be better off with something (slightly) directional.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with your relative characterization of the boards - but as mentioned above none of them are really quiver killers (unless you really really want a true twin as a sole board).


I was under the impression that main pro of directional twins was performance in powder. I won't be riding in powered, I'll get maybe an inch if I'm lucky. This lead me to peruse true and asymmetrical twins. I know I'll be giving up a bit of charging power on groomers but I figured the advantages that could help me in the park where I'm weakest. If I was truly doing everything, including powder, then I would definitely be looking at more directional board. Do you think I'm making a mistake?

Also, its good to hear consistency in the relative characterization of the boards.

Thanks!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

2182170 said:


> I was under the impression that main pro of directional twins was performance in powder. I won't be riding in powered, I'll get maybe an inch if I'm lucky. This lead me to peruse true and asymmetrical twins. I know I'll be giving up a bit of charging power on groomers but I figured the advantages that could help me in the park where I'm weakest. If I was truly doing everything, including powder, then I would definitely be looking at more directional board. Do you think I'm making a mistake?
> 
> Also, its good to hear consistency in the relative characterization of the boards.
> 
> Thanks!


You're not making a mistake. The pow thing is definitely the major advantage of a directional board imo, but you also get some added carving performance. Personally I find the difference between a true twin and directional twin to be pretty minor though. I can ride park on a directional board as easily as I can charge a groomer on a twin. Granted I'm not a high level jibber where I'm ever going to be hitting rails switch, but taking off or landing switch on small/medium sized jumps is no issue. 

To help narrow things down I'd consider how big of a mountain you're riding (aka do you really need a stiffer board like the mercury)? And when you talk about park are you leaning more towards jumps, jibs, or an equal mix? Seems like you have a pretty solid list so far, just a matter of determining the flex you want to help pick the winner.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I picked up the type 2 this season as my "only" board (I have a Burton Air but I don't see myself getting back on it any time soon) and got my first runs this past Monday. I would consider myself a "lower intermediate" rider and found the board to do wonderfully in the late November conditions. I don't think I'm seasoned enough to notice the lack of pop (definitely more than my Burton) and also haven't tried the other two, but I would give a definite 2 thumbs up for the Type 2 as it handled the light powder/groomers/ice with ease.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> You're not making a mistake. The pow thing is definitely the major advantage of a directional board imo, but you also get some added carving performance. Personally I find the difference between a true twin and directional twin to be pretty minor though. I can ride park on a directional board as easily as I can charge a groomer on a twin. Granted I'm not a high level jibber where I'm ever going to be hitting rails switch, but taking off or landing switch on small/medium sized jumps is no issue.
> 
> To help narrow things down I'd consider how big of a mountain you're riding (aka do you really need a stiffer board like the mercury)? And when you talk about park are you leaning more towards jumps, jibs, or an equal mix? Seems like you have a pretty solid list so far, just a matter of determining the flex you want to help pick the winner.


Thanks! I'm not a high level jibber either, but it's an area I want to focus on and I hope to be hitting medium size rails switch by the end of the season. 

I'll be mostly on hills with about 1k true vert, so I don't need something super stiff. I plan on doing an equal mix of jib and jumps in the park. The mercury seemed stiffer than I would like when I first start reading about it, but Angry Snowboarder claims that its a lot more flexible than advertised. 

I think I'm ideally looking for a softer board that can still throw down carves and preforms well on ice. 

Thanks for being so helpful!


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

kriegs13 said:


> I picked up the type 2 this season as my "only" board (I have a Burton Air but I don't see myself getting back on it any time soon) and got my first runs this past Monday. I would consider myself a "lower intermediate" rider and found the board to do wonderfully in the late November conditions. I don't think I'm seasoned enough to notice the lack of pop (definitely more than my Burton) and also haven't tried the other two, but I would give a definite 2 thumbs up for the Type 2 as it handled the light powder/groomers/ice with ease.


Glad to hear the general consensus seems to be it preforms well on ice, thanks for input!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

2182170 said:


> Thanks! I'm not a high level jibber either, but it's an area I want to focus on and I hope to be hitting medium size rails switch by the end of the season.
> 
> I'll be mostly on hills with about 1k true vert, so I don't need something super stiff. I plan on doing an equal mix of jib and jumps in the park. The mercury seemed stiffer than I would like when I first start reading about it, but Angry Snowboarder claims that its a lot more flexible than advertised.
> 
> ...


I trust Angry's reviews more than most but his assessment of the Mercury being softer than the DOA seems crazy to me. To me the DOA is a perfect mid flex while he seems to think its a beastly board. I haven't been on a Mercury but I've been on the old TFA and DBX and those were pretty stiff decks. Not that I buy into flex ratings much but even Capita rates it as one of their stiffest boards. I'm sure it's an awesome deck but have a hard time believing its not on the more aggressive end of the spectrum. 

Personally I'd be looking at something around mid flex that's either mostly camber or has a special sidecut to help with grip. My shortlist would be Jackpot/Greats, Type2, Assassin, Burnout.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

dave785 said:


> I'd highly recommend you check out the rossignol jibsaw or the rossignol one.
> 
> Those boards have mellow magnetraction, but they perform really well on ice. If you want a carving true twin that isn't catchy and has some pop and great edge hold, go for the jibsaw. If you want a slightly damper ride with a bit more flotation in pow and an asymmetrical flex, go with the rossignol one.
> 
> look at the reviews on those boards. those conditions are where they shine. check 'em out.


I took a look at both of them before posting my shortlist here, but I just dove back in for a closer second look. Initially the One seemed favorable, but now the Jibsaw seems more appealing. Although the MTX is only 5 points instead of 7 like most MTX, thegoodride.com says it can still be a tad grabby, just enough to be bothersome. Everything I've read says you should really try MTX before you buy MTX. As great as MTX has the potential to be for me, it's hard for me to justify taking that risk. I feel like I need to make demoing one a priority, but the nearest demo is over 9 hours away from me :/

Thanks for the suggestions though!


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

don't listen to the good ride those guys are idiots they constantly contradict themselves. Get an arbor iguchi or marhar lumberjack I have an iguchi I impulsively just bought and realized its gonna be way too small for me. its 159 $400 shipped barely used. The other sick quiver killer is the salomon ultimate ride.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> I trust Angry's reviews more than most but his assessment of the Mercury being softer than the DOA seems crazy to me. To me the DOA is a perfect mid flex while he seems to think its a beastly board. I haven't been on a Mercury but I've been on the old TFA and DBX and those were pretty stiff decks. Not that I buy into flex ratings much but even Capita rates it as one of their stiffest boards. I'm sure it's an awesome deck but have a hard time believing its not on the more aggressive end of the spectrum.
> 
> Personally I'd be looking at something around mid flex that's either mostly camber or has a special sidecut to help with grip. My shortlist would be Jackpot/Greats, Type2, Assassin, Burnout.


Yeah it does seem kinda far fetched. I think I need to get my hands on it in a store and see for my self. Not as good as demoing it, but i should get a general sense of the flex. Greats is the only board that pretty much everyone says is great, so I think I'm leaning that way.

Thanks!


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I own a Greats 154 and can attest to its greatness! It is by far the shortest board in my quiver.... 159 Yes PYL and 162 Arbor Steepwater. The Greats can rip turns and has loads of pop. It will grip in hard snow, but is not an ice specialist. The Angry Snowboarder gives a very accurate review. It's a great all round weapon.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

In that case drop the mercury and look at the Lago Double Barrell as well, or if price is much of a factor the Salomon Huck Knife is a great board especially for the price. In fact if I could put the Type 2s sidecut on the Huck Knife I'd have my perfect twin hah. Instead I gotta choose between them each time!


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Parkerross said:


> don't listen to the good ride those guys are idiots they constantly contradict themselves. Get an arbor iguchi or marhar lumberjack I have an iguchi I impulsively just bought and realized its gonna be way too small for me. its 159 $400 shipped barely used. The other sick quiver killer is the salomon ultimate ride.


I think both of those are a bit too freeride for what I'm looking for, thanks though. the guys at thegoodride are amateurs and everything they say needs to be taken with a grain of salt. However, they are closer in skill level to me and therefor what they feel and notice will be similar to what I notice. I think they have valuable input, but relying solely on them is certainly a mistake.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

joebloggs13 said:


> I own a Greats 154 and can attest to its greatness! It is by far the shortest board in my quiver.... 159 Yes PYL and 162 Arbor Steepwater. The Greats can rip turns and has loads of pop. It will grip in hard snow, but is not an ice specialist. The Angry Snowboarder gives a very accurate review. It's a great all round weapon.


Thanks! 154 seems short compared to those other boards, what's you weight and height if you don't mind? Also, have you every ridden any of the other boards on my shortlist? I know the greats isn't an ice specialist, but what would you rate it out of 10?


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

2182170 said:


> Thanks! 154 seems short compared to those other boards, what's you weight and height if you don't mind? Also, have you every ridden any of the other boards on my shortlist? I know the greats isn't an ice specialist, but what would you rate it out of 10?


I am 5'8" and weigh in around 175-180. The Greats is the most versatile board in my quiver. I have not ridden any of the other boards on your list. As to your other question, I would rate The Greats as a solid 8 regarding grip...a camber board will grip in the hands of an experienced rider, and that is the type of rider that this board is designed for. There is a reason why this board is so highly regarded by riders everywhere. Being an assym twin, it has to be set up in a true duck stance in order to get the most out of it.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Phedder said:


> In that case drop the mercury and look at the Lago Double Barrell as well, or if price is much of a factor the Salomon Huck Knife is a great board especially for the price. In fact if I could put the Type 2s sidecut on the Huck Knife I'd have my perfect twin hah. Instead I gotta choose between them each time!


I totally missed the Lago Double Barrel when I was doing my research. It looks like a pretty solid option. I think the Huck Knife is a tad too much of an exclusively park board for me, but I'm gonna go start really reading up on the Double Barrel

Thanks for the great find dude!


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

joebloggs13 said:


> I am 5'8" and weigh in around 175-180. The Greats is the most versatile board in my quiver. I have not ridden any of the other boards on your list. As to your other question, I would rate The Greats as a solid 8 regarding grip...a camber board will grip in the hands of an experienced rider, and that is the type of rider that this board is designed for. There is a reason why this board is so highly regarded by riders everywhere. Being an assym twin, it has to be set up in a true duck stance in order to get the most out of it.


Okay, thanks. I'm also like 175 but I'm 6'2 and I was considering one size up for the greats. I know asyms have to be duck but that's not an issue because ill be taking this in the park enough that I'd have a duck stance most of the time anyway. It really does seem to be well liked everywhere I've read, I'm definitely leaning in that direction.

thanks!


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

2182170 said:


> I think both of those are a bit too freeride for what I'm looking for, thanks though. the guys at thegoodride are amateurs and everything they say needs to be taken with a grain of salt. However, they are closer in skill level to me and therefor what they feel and notice will be similar to what I notice. I think they have valuable input, but relying solely on them is certainly a mistake.


The greats, and mercury (mercury it is pretty stiff I hand flexed one the other day) are free ride boards that are both pretty stiff. Have you seen bode merrill's part in reckless abandon on the ultimate ride it can handle about anything. Doesn't sound like your looking for a quiver killer sounds more like you want a freestyle board. Go with the hucknife or outer space living, just not sure if you're gonna find the ice handling in a freestyle park board.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Parkerross said:


> The greats, and mercury (mercury it is pretty stiff I hand flexed one the other day) are free ride boards that are both pretty stiff. Have you seen bode merrill's part in reckless abandon on the ultimate ride it can handle about anything. Doesn't sound like your looking for a quiver killer sounds more like you want a freestyle board. Go with the hucknife or outer space living, just not sure if you're gonna find the ice handling in a freestyle park board.


I need to go flex a Mercury, the reviews on its stiffness are really conflicting. Some, like angry snowboarder, claim its a lot more flexible than the DOA, but mercury and others say its one of their stiffer boards. 

I'm looking for a board that can do anything and everything available to me most quiver killers seem to sacrifice jibbing, instead i'm looking to sacrifice powder because its irrelevant near me. I'm definitely looking for more than just a park board, being able to charge icy groomers and carve hard is important to me. I've been looking at boards in the all mtn - freestyle range.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

watch this https://vimeo.com/189665631


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You honestly think if you were to pick the consensus '5th best' single quiver board you'd have a bad day compared to if you had chosen the 'best'?

At some point pick one that seems to give what you want and ride it. Best is simply subjective.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

this is my own opinion, but truthfully almost any board is good on ice, just gotta keep the edges sharp and tuned. 

I don't like magnetraction.

magnetraction does help with extra grip. 

profiles help with longer effective edges. i.e. a full rocker board isn't going to hold as well as a traditional camber board. 

a full rocker rocker board with sharp edges will grip better than a traditional camber board with dull edges.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I just bought the NS Proto Type Two. I'm 250lbs so I hope the 160 is long enough.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Carving and ice is easier on a stiffer board with some camber - jibbing is easier on a softer board with some rocker. Unicorns don't exist.


----------



## ThatsNotFennel (Dec 29, 2015)

I ride almost exclusively hard packed groomers, boilerplate ice, and late day slush. I don't think you should be looking at any profile other than straight camber. I haven't ridden anything that grips the East Coast like good ol' camber, though I'm sure others may disagree. Pick one with a mid-level flex and pull the trigger. 
Anyway, "one board quivers" rarely remain at one board. Find solace in the fact that in another season or two you'll add to it. 

ThatsNotFennel


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Capita Mercury or Never Summer The West depending on whether you want rocker or camber between your feet.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

f00bar said:


> You honestly think if you were to pick the consensus '5th best' single quiver board you'd have a bad day compared to if you had chosen the 'best'?
> 
> At some point pick one that seems to give what you want and ride it. Best is simply subjective.


This is kinda where I'm at, but I figured it couldn't hurt to get some input from all the wonderful people over here. Still, hearing you say it will help make me feel more confident when I do go pull the trigger on a board, so thanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The best Quiver decks for me: 
Ride Burnout, Arbor Coda Camber, Yes Greats, Rome Mod Rocker, K2 BottleRocket, Niche Aether, Lago Double Barrel, Flow Whiteout, and Burton Custom Twin Camber. 

I can ride just about anything everywhere on those.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

ThatsNotFennel said:


> I ride almost exclusively hard packed groomers, boilerplate ice, and late day slush. I don't think you should be looking at any profile other than straight camber. I haven't ridden anything that grips the East Coast like good ol' camber, though I'm sure others may disagree. Pick one with a mid-level flex and pull the trigger.
> Anyway, "one board quivers" rarely remain at one board. Find solace in the fact that in another season or two you'll add to it.
> 
> ThatsNotFennel


Thanks for the advice! I can't wait until I can have a full quiver, but for now I'm just dreaming of opening day this season. It can't seem to get here fast enough!


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

jae said:


> this is my own opinion, but truthfully almost any board is good on ice, just gotta keep the edges sharp and tuned.
> 
> I don't like magnetraction.
> 
> ...


Thanks, equipment maintenance is always a nice reminder heading into the season


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

2182170 said:


> I took a look at both of them before posting my shortlist here, but I just dove back in for a closer second look. Initially the One seemed favorable, but now the Jibsaw seems more appealing. Although the MTX is only 5 points instead of 7 like most MTX, thegoodride.com says it can still be a tad grabby, just enough to be bothersome. Everything I've read says you should really try MTX before you buy MTX. As great as MTX has the potential to be for me, it's hard for me to justify taking that risk. I feel like I need to make demoing one a priority, but the nearest demo is over 9 hours away from me :/
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions though!


The boards aren't grabby at all. At least the 2015, 2016, and 2017 models aren't (for the jibsaw)

They switched from magnetraction to "mellow magnetraction" in 2014. It reduced the bumps from 7 to 5 and also decreased the size (especially around the main contact points)

If you watch the goodride review for the jibsaw you'll see that their biggest issue with it was that it didn't have enough camber and that they wish it was grabbier. 

If I were you I'd definitely go for mellow mag. I bought it blind and I do less ice than you. But that shit really shines on ice. And the One has so much rocker that the mag wouldn't even be touching until you get it up on edge.

The Jones mountain twin would also be a good fit. And if you want a lot of rocker with no catch, an arbor element or coda rocker would be nice. They have that grip tech which is kinda like a magnetraction bump, but just one bump, in the middle.

IMO get mellow mag. When people say it's grippy they're referring to it in powder, and usually on heavily cambered boards, but mellow mag isn't like that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Classic mag, mellow mag, whatever. That shit sucks IMO.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

2182170 said:


> I totally missed the Lago Double Barrel when I was doing my research. It looks like a pretty solid option. I think the Huck Knife is a tad too much of an exclusively park board for me, but I'm gonna go start really reading up on the Double Barrel
> 
> Thanks for the great find dude!


The Huck Knife is more of a jump than a jib board, it presses but not without effort or technique. It's also a lot stiffer than it's marketed, unless it's going to break in a tonne there's no way I'd rate it a 4/10. I rode it all day today, top speed of 76.5km/h and 7500m vertical, it handles all mountain with no issues and loves to send it off any hump or feature in sight, the pop is why I brought it. I'm taking the Type 2 tomorrow to get a better feel for the comparison. 

Really there's so many good options I'd go for whatever you can find the cheapest and that you like the graphics of the most. @foobar made a fantastic point with the '5th best' vs 'best' and so much of those ratings are subjective as well. For ice, as mentioned it's 90% rider/sharp edges/effective edge length. Board profile and specific edge tech helps but it's no substitute for the first 3.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

I ride very similar conditions locally (Ontario rider) so I know the struggle lol. Rode the Greats (last yrs & this yrs), Jackpot (owned '14/'15) & Mercury ('16/'17). Jackpot def softest of the 3 and least charging. Mercury the stiffest. The Greats right in the middle.

Mercury is pretty stiff tbh (@ 5'7/180lbs). But I was demoing a 159. It was a lot better in ice than even I was expecting. Handled it like a champ and wasnt worried about it at all with it. And is solid esp on jumps. Didnt get to jib much on it tho but the odd time i did, it did the job. I too, am not the greatest of jibbers to begin with so don't know if i gave that aspect a fair enough assessment tbh but did ok.

I do agree and think the Greats would be a solid option for what you're looking for. Esp last szns model, was super fun to ride everything with our Ice Coast conditions. Handles ice well, can rip carves awesome esp with that asym shape (had so much fun carving on this thing, lightening quick edge to edge). Fun jibbing with it even for a novice jibber like myself. Great on jumps also, solid all around deck. Can't go wrong with this option.

If still undecided, many have given some solid suggestions ie. Nivek. He's super knowledgeable and knows his sh*t (unsung hero at Angry? Lol). Grabbed a Burton Custom Twin based heavily from his review (which is on point with exactly how this board rides), and is currently still my most fave board I've been on to date. So much fun ripping carves and hitting any kind of jump with it. Does everything well that I personally love to do. 

Anyway, hope that helps a bit. Good luck.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Phedder said:


> The Huck Knife is more of a jump than a jib board, it presses but not without effort or technique. It's also a lot stiffer than it's marketed, unless it's going to break in a tonne there's no way I'd rate it a 4/10. I rode it all day today, top speed of 76.5km/h and 7500m vertical, it handles all mountain with no issues and loves to send it off any hump or feature in sight, the pop is why I brought it. I'm taking the Type 2 tomorrow to get a better feel for the comparison.
> 
> Really there's so many good options I'd go for whatever you can find the cheapest and that you like the graphics of the most. @foobar made a fantastic point with the '5th best' vs 'best' and so much of those ratings are subjective as well. For ice, as mentioned it's 90% rider/sharp edges/effective edge length. Board profile and specific edge tech helps but it's no substitute for the first 3.


Thank you for being so helpful. If you wouldn't mind, I would love to hear about how you find the Type 2. I know I'm definitely over thinking this decision, but I can't really help it, there's no snow yet and all my excitement for the upcoming season is being channeled into research for now. Thanks again!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

2182170 said:


> Thank you for being so helpful. If you wouldn't mind, I would love to hear about how you find the Type 2. I know I'm definitely over thinking this decision, but I can't really help it, there's no snow yet and all my excitement for the upcoming season is being channeled into research for now. Thanks again!


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/neversummer/198041-type-two-157-just-tip-9.html#post2850266

read the whole thread if you're bored. I find the demo models to be slightly different to production. the flex is a little softer but rides exactly the same. torsional flex is stiffer on production, softer on demo imo. I need to ride on it more to get a better understanding as I had trouble the whole day trying to center my boot with 2 different bindings (both burton).

p.s. feel like the board needs some breaking in, so take what I write with a grain of salt, only had 1 day on it.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

jae said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/neversummer/198041-type-two-157-just-tip-9.html#post2850266
> 
> read the whole thread if you're bored. I find the demo models to be slightly different to production. the flex is a little softer but rides exactly the same. torsional flex is stiffer on production, softer on demo imo. I need to ride on it more to get a better understanding as I had trouble the whole day trying to center my boot with 2 different bindings (both burton).
> 
> p.s. feel like the board needs some breaking in, so take what I write with a grain of salt, only had 1 day on it.


That was a great read, what a detailed write up. Thanks again for being helpful!


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Classic mag, mellow mag, whatever. That shit sucks IMO.


The thing is I don't personally feel they let you dig in on a carve if your edges are dull, but they're great for hitting the breaks and for big mountain riding, going through unfriendly, icy traverses to find some pow. In pow they don't matter and if you only ride on groomers, meh. Keeping your edges sharp is more important.


----------



## JaimeNG (Nov 23, 2016)

Take a look at Flow Snowboards maybe?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

2182170 said:


> Thank you for being so helpful. If you wouldn't mind, I would love to hear about how you find the Type 2. I know I'm definitely over thinking this decision, but I can't really help it, there's no snow yet and all my excitement for the upcoming season is being channeled into research for now. Thanks again!


Thanks @jae for linking the review I did, everything in there still stands. Being able to properly compare it to the Huck Knife now, the Type 2 has better edge hold, locks into a carve easier, quicker edge to edge, butters easier, floats better, and rides through chop better. 

But, tomorrow I'll be back on the Huck Knife. For riding Sunshine Village at least, where there's sidehits galore, I really missed that extra pop today. In a few of my usual spots I ended up slightly under rotating spins and having to revert a little, say getting 300 degrees where the previous day on the HK I was more consistently getting the full 360 and riding out clean. I also noticed playing around with tail bonks or higher speed presses, the Type 2's would mush out under me a little, whereas there's a rainbow box I can hold myself up on the tail with the HK quite well. I'd probably prefer the T2 at Lake Louise, where it's steeper and I spend more time in the trees, but then I'd take something more freeride orientated. 

The Type 2 is the better board, but for my style of riding right now I just really want that pop and liveliness, and though it does many things better than the HK, it doesn't do them _that_ much better. I also just love the drive and pop you get edge to edge out of a carve from a more camber dominant deck. It's more work to carve well for sure, but just feels so good. I stand by saying the Type 2's sidecut on the HK would make me orgasmic hah.


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Thanks @jae for linking the review I did, everything in there still stands. Being able to properly compare it to the Huck Knife now, the Type 2 has better edge hold, locks into a carve easier, quicker edge to edge, butters easier, floats better, and rides through chop better.
> 
> But, tomorrow I'll be back on the Huck Knife. For riding Sunshine Village at least, where there's sidehits galore, I really missed that extra pop today. In a few of my usual spots I ended up slightly under rotating spins and having to revert a little, say getting 300 degrees where the previous day on the HK I was more consistently getting the full 360 and riding out clean. I also noticed playing around with tail bonks or higher speed presses, the Type 2's would mush out under me a little, whereas there's a rainbow box I can hold myself up on the tail with the HK quite well. I'd probably prefer the T2 at Lake Louise, where it's steeper and I spend more time in the trees, but then I'd take something more freeride orientated.
> 
> The Type 2 is the better board, but for my style of riding right now I just really want that pop and liveliness, and though it does many things better than the HK, it doesn't do them _that_ much better. I also just love the drive and pop you get edge to edge out of a carve from a more camber dominant deck. It's more work to carve well for sure, but just feels so good. I stand by saying the Type 2's sidecut on the HK would make me orgasmic hah.


Thank you!


----------



## Entropy (Dec 13, 2016)

joebloggs13 said:


> I own a Greats 154 and can attest to its greatness! It is by far the shortest board in my quiver.... 159 Yes PYL and 162 Arbor Steepwater. The Greats can rip turns and has loads of pop. It will grip in hard snow, but is not an ice specialist. The Angry Snowboarder gives a very accurate review. It's a great all round weapon.


May I ask, what weight and height are you, and boot size?
I am tossing up a 154 or 156. I am 175pounds , 5ft11 and 9.5 boot.


----------

